# ALSASound: Syczenie

## outkay

Witam.

Odkąd zainstalowałem gentoo mam problem z alsą: Wysokie tony syczą i 'pierdzą'.

Mój alsamixer:

http://www.bankfotek.pl/view/332833 (klik)

Da się coś z tym zrobić?

----------

## Belliash

PCM na 70%

----------

## cinek810

grzejesz wszystkim na maxa :)

Jesli nie wyjdzie po samym PCM, mozesz sprobowac tez inne przynajmniej minimalnie zmniejszyc - np. Master.

----------

## timor

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> grzejesz wszystkim na maxa 
> 
> Jesli nie wyjdzie po samym PCM, mozesz sprobowac tez inne przynajmniej minimalnie zmniejszyc - np. Master.

 To tylko spowoduje, że szum będzie cichszy - ale go nie usunie. Polecam sprawdzić głośność odtwarzania mikrofonu i cdromu (a jak nie pomoże to inne urządzenia nagrywające) - u mnie akurat te dwa szumiały.

----------

## cinek810

hym.. u mnie na jedynm z komputerow szum pojawia sie dopiero gdy pociagne PCM i Master do "czerwonego poziomu", ale z urzadzeniami nagrywajacymi - prawda moze to byc przyczyna. 

Przypomnialem sobie jeszcze, ze u mnie kiedys szumialo od tego, ze kable glosnikow i myszki/klawiatury byly skrecone ze soba. Jedno w drugim indukowalo sygnal i szum gotowy.

----------

## timor

Przyczyny szumienia mogą być różne. Ale jeżeli wyłączy się na odtwarzaniu różne urządzenia nagrywające (co samemu nagrywaniu nie przeszkadza) to przynajmniej jedna z częstszych przyczyn szumów nam odpadnie. Jak to nie pomoże to będzie można szukać dalej...

----------

## Belliash

u mnie szumialo na starym laptopie jak PCM mialem powyzej 90% natomiast w desktopie na SB Live szum zaczyna byc slyszalny jak dam PCM na wyzej niz 70% i to on jest glowna przyczyna problemow...

----------

## timor

Ja mając PCM na 100% nie słyszę szumu. Ale wystarczy, że włączę nagrywanie z CD-ROM'u i nawet jak nic w napędzie nie ma to trzeszczy.

----------

## Belliash

 *timor wrote:*   

> Ja mając PCM na 100% nie słyszę szumu. Ale wystarczy, że włączę nagrywanie z CD-ROM'u i nawet jak nic w napędzie nie ma to trzeszczy.

 

a masz podlaczony naped pod dzwiekowke, tak pytam z czystej ciekawosci... bo u mnie nic takiego nie wystepuje  :Wink: 

----------

## timor

Tak, takim czteropinowym. Najlepsze jest, że jak wrzucę płytkę to w głośnikach słychać ustawiającą się głowicę - czy rozpędzanie - jakieś takie sprzężenie czy cóś...  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *timor wrote:*   

> Tak, takim czteropinowym. Najlepsze jest, że jak wrzucę płytkę to w głośnikach słychać ustawiającą się głowicę - czy rozpędzanie - jakieś takie sprzężenie czy cóś... 

 

No wiem co to za kabelek  :Wink:  mam takim samym podlaczone  :Razz:  a jak odlaczysz naped to tez tak masz? bo ja nie wazne czy podlacze DVD czy nagrywarke to nic takiego nie mam... a testowalem to kiedys bo tez mnie wkurzalo....

Toshiba SD-M1802 i Plextor PX-755A jakby ktos pytal... ale slyszalem tez ze LG jest nie lubiane pod Linuksem za bardzo...

----------

